# Cajas de Woofer de HomeTheatre



## juanma (Dic 28, 2007)

No he visto ningun diseño de ese tipo de cajas y estaba interesado en armar alguna de ese tipo, para graves bien profundo.

Alguna opinion sobre esas cajas? Eficiencia, etc
Usan algun tipo de woofer especial?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola juanma.
Hay homes de todo tipo, variedad, precio y prestaciones.
Con esta varidad esta la varidad de subwooefers.

Los sistemas comerciales que vienen promocionados como 5.1 generalmente tienen un diseño basado en bandpass o paso de banda y un wofer de 4 o 5 pulgadas con ala de goma y protección magnetica en el iman. Este diseño es el que viene por ejemplo en los sitemas 5.1 que venden en casas de electrodomesticos y casas de computacion. Tienen los 5 canales (frontales, central y traseros) y un cajoncito con el wofer dentro que generalmente no se ve y un tubo de sintonia del bandpas que es lo unico que se ve y por donde salen los graves. Acoplado a este wofer esta un amplificador y previo a este un fltro de subgraves con corte de fecuencia fjo.

Los sistemas mas desarrolldos como sintoamplificador o homes mas grandes y de mejores marcas tienen una salida de subgrave y le debes acoplar un subwoofer activo que es generalmente bassreflex aunque a frecuencias entre 50 y 250 hz y amplificación activa (o sea tiene el amplificador dentro del cajón) ueden aparecer diseños bandpass tambien.

En realidad un diseño de caja para subwoofer de home no difiere de una caja de subwoofer para uso estandar ya que es lo mismo presentado de otra manera.

aca te paso algunos diseños de subgraves para sistemas de hogar con woofer de 8, 10 y 12 pulgadas.

espero haber ayudado saludos cordiales.

Juan Jose


----------



## juanma (Ene 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias! Pense que era otro tipo de woofer....
Ademas nunca vi mucho que se hable sobre ese tipo de cajas

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 24, 2008)

una pregunta sobre el de 8'' no lo tengo mu claro lleva 2 orificios aparte de donde va montado el woofer?


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 24, 2008)

El plano dice que lleva 2 orificios, el de enfrente es la salida de aire y el de atrás me imagino que es para un conector...es correcto Juan Jose?

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola muchachos. Efectivamente es asi. El frontal de 190 mm es para el woofer que va montado en superficie, el frontal de 97 es para el tubo de sintonia u orificio de salida de graves y el trasero de 78 mm es para un conector. (deben hacerlo del diametro del conector que van a utilizar)

saludos

PD suban fotos de sus woofer !

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola foreros. Espero que ya tengan sus woofers armados. Aca les subo unas fotos del subgrave de 8 pulgadas del que subi el plano. MUY BUENOS graves y muy profundos. Si desconectas el amplificador de sub, es impresionante como se reducen las bajas frecuencias. 
Totalmente recomendable para construir.
Los datos son muy buenos: wofer marca Selenium 8 pulgadas BASS. Sus pension ala de goma (como todo sub) y muy buenas prestaciones. 
Por ahora solo lo probé con un TDA1562 pero se le puede suministrar hasta 120 watts RMS.

Espero les guste.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 20, 2008)

este es mi pequeñin un woofer de 400W rms y cunaod lo pones a tope...jajaj tiembla todo...!


----------



## byronserrano (Sep 25, 2008)

hola juan jose, un par de inquietudes:

1. a ese sub que armaste, por dentro, tiene el circuito simple (que tambien venden en tiendas de electronica) para dejarle unicamente las bajas frecuencias o tiene algun circuito especial? 

2. este sub es pasivo cierto?

3. tiene algun circuito interno, especial fabricado por ti, o simplemente no tiene nada?

a la espera de tus comentarios.

saludos desde colombia.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 26, 2008)

Hola byronserrano. Por el momento es unicamente la caja con los refuerzos segun el plano en hojas anteriores y no tiene electronica dentro. Yo por otro lado tengo armado un circuito de subgraves con un TDA1562Q y un filtro activo de la revista elektor y funciona muy bien y con ello lo probè como subgrave. 
No hay problemas en hacerlo activo con la electrónica sujetada en un gabinete aparte y a la caja del subwoofer.
Tampoco hay problemas en colocarle un divisor de frecuencias pasivo que recorte a unos 75 HZ y ver como responde. 

saludois

Juan Jose


----------



## byronserrano (Sep 26, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta juan,
te cuidas.

saludos.


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola a todos¡¡¡
Como puedo mejorar  una caja que alguna vez contrui. Pero la respuesta en la reproduccion en bajos es pesima. 
Los graves los da mejor mi minicomponente JVC que esta caja.
Pues aqui les envio el diseño( lo encontre en este mismo foro) y la fotos de la caja. Para ver que se le puede hacer


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola anderson. La caja que armaste es de las denominadas paso de banda o BANDPASS. Generalmente se sintoniazan a una frecuencia muy justa en la que tienen la maxima presion sonora y luego la respuesta cae abruptamente por debajo y por arriba de esta frecuencia. No es como un bafle BASS REFLEX que tiene una ganancia plana a partir de cierta frecuencia y aumenta la ganancia en la freucencia de sintonia del reflex.

Primero debes completar tu caja para saber como suena:
1 - completamenta sellada la parte trasera y con lana de vidrio o guata en su interior.
2 - Los tubos de sintonia son el 80% o corazón del bandpass (solamente puedes ir hasta una casa de audio, le pides que te muestren como funicona una y mientras suena prieba a taparle solo uno de los tubos y veras como de graves profundos pasa a sonar como una chatarra de cocina).
3 -Luego la pruebas con una fuente de audio confiable que tenga buena respuesta en frecuencia y que llegua bien bajo para que la caja rinda. Tiene que tener en cuenta que debes intercalar un amplificador a tu caja para que ese woofer rinda lo que pretendes. Co la salida del minicomponente no sonará.

4 - Comentanos tus resultados y vemos alternativas: cambiar la long de los tubo, recalcularla o sintonizarla para otra frecuencia,  etc...

Muy importante:! que woofer utilizaste?

saludos

y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 2, 2009)

Pues estas son las caracteristicas del parlante. 
HPR-1260
12” HIGH POWER SUBWOOFER
• 60 OZ MAGNET STRUCTURE
• HIGH TEMPERATURE 2.5”ASV VOICE COIL
• HIGH QUALITY RED POLYMICA PAPER CONE
• BLACK RUBBER EDGE SUSPENSION
• RIGID BLACK STEEL BASKET
• BUMPED AND VENTED YOKE PLATE FOR
EXTENDED EXCURSION
• RUBBER MAGNET BOOT FOR
BETTER PROTECTION
• 700W MAX POWER
SENSITIVITY: 91 dB (1W/1M)
IMPEDANCE: 4 OHM
FREQ. RESPONSE: 35 HZ-4000HZ




Dos preguntas mas:
*que caracteristicas debo tener en cuenta para el tubo de sintonia, como por ejemplo el largo y el material el cual debe estar hecho.
*donde puedo conseguir el material absorbente o que material puedo usar

Posdata:
Para este sistema uso una etapa para carro, es un amplificador marca BOSS  de ref 650 4CH


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 2, 2009)

una pregunta con que alimentas ese amplificador?


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 2, 2009)

Yo alimento ese amplificador con una fuente de 25 amperios Pues con el limitante que puedo usar solo dos canales por que por cada dos canales consume 20 amperios.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola, puedes probar primero con los tubos comerciales de PVC que venden en tiendas de electrónica. El material absorvente si usas guata en una tienda de telas y alfombra y si usas lana de vidio (para mi lo mejor para cajas de audio) en una ferreteria o corralón de materiales de construcción.

respecto de la etapa, prueba alimentarla con una bataria de coche pues seguramente está recoertando por la fuente de alimentación. Consumen mucha corriente de pico las unidades para autos y no hay fuente que aguante para esas corrientes.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 3, 2009)

Gracias Juan Manuel por los concimientos brindados ya que me han despejado  muchas dudas.
Y una ultima pregunta para terminar con esta cuestion.


*Como determino el largo del tubo de sintonia o cuanto debe ser de largo para esta caja

Gracias por su atensión


----------



## profex (Ene 5, 2009)

anderson torres dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Juan Manuel por los concimientos brindados ya que me han despejado  muchas dudas.
> Y una ultima pregunta para terminar con esta cuestion.
> 
> 
> ...



Que tal Anderson

El largo del tubo de sintonía para esa caja está en el plano...25.5 cm de largo, con un diámetro de 10 cm...con esa longitud del tubo te debe responder de 45 a 120 Hz. se debe sellar bien la caja para que no tenga fugas por otros lados.

 como te comentaban, utiliza tubo de PVC de los que venden en la ferretería.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 5, 2009)

Luego verifica que la FS de tu woofer este entre 35 y 45 hz para que estè en sintonia con tu caja. Sin, a medida que este valor aumenta vas acortando los tubos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 5, 2009)

De eso me di cuente analizando el plano( es que uno a veces es mas distraido). Pero ya la voy a completar .
Gracias y saludos.
Mas tarde envio fotos


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 6, 2009)

Buenas  a todos los amigos del foro.
La verdad con una decepcion    :   . Complete la caja y no obtuve los resultados que esperaba.
La respuesta sigue siendo poco agradable a mis oidos.

que Le puedo hacer esta caja y o que tipo de caja me recomiendan para este tipo de subwoofer 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## maxep (Ene 6, 2009)

mm mejor no te compliques y arma una caja de 40l ductada sintonizada a 40hz.


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Dic 31, 2009)

> mm mejor no te compliques y arma una caja de 40l ductada sintonizada a 40hz.


 
sabes lo que son 40 Hz ??


si vos lo que enrealidad queres es Oir los grabes no es necesaio pasar los 90 hz pasando esa frecuencia no vas a escuchar sino sentir porque el parlante se te va a mover mucho lo que va a producir muchas vivraciones


----------



## maxep (Ene 20, 2010)

se lo que son 40hz. lo que producen en una sala hogareña. y es exactamente lo que buscamos es un cine "casero"


----------



## Antonio Arrieta (Feb 19, 2010)

hola jose_flash soy nuevo en este foro podrias facilitarme el planoo medidas del subwoofer de 400w te lo agradezco


----------



## dandany (Feb 27, 2010)

alguien me puede tirar el dato de alguna caja sub para un woofersito de 5'' que lo quiero tirar ocn un tda2005 que tengo en casa es para la pc lo voy a cortar a 70 60hz


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 28, 2010)

aqui te dejo un aporte, checa el dibujo de la caja para el subwoofer, espero que te sirva suerte.


----------



## naikon (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola.. una consulta, alguien armo esta caja pero para 12" ya??.. pienso armarla con un parlante de unos 150rms dentro de unas semanas, me gustaria saber si alguien probo el desempeño.

*jose_flash* esa caja que armaste.. es la del esquema que figura en este post pero modificando el tubo de sintonia? o es una hecha a medida y calculada por vos?? en caso de que sea un plano que conseguiste, podrias facilitarnoslo?? y en caso de que sea esta caja pero modificada, contanos que tal anda.. adentro le pusiste alguna divisoria o algo asi?? y que marca de parlante usas .. gracias

Una ultima duda gente.. no entiendo muy bien el esquema de la caja para parlante de 12".. dentro tiene como una divisoria en L o algo asi??

Disculpen las molestias y desde ya gracias!


----------



## Agucasta (Ago 6, 2010)

muy buen aporte.. Gracias


----------



## roesvago (Nov 17, 2010)

Juan Jose
Tengo 2 consultas con respecto al plano del woofer de 8". 
1.- hay un circulo que sale que es de 78 de diametro ¿que es eso?
2.- ¿Las maderas crusadas son de 10 cm? ¿es una de frente y otra costada?


----------



## xneox (Feb 22, 2011)

tengo la misma duuuuda sobre las maderas crusadas en el interior de la caja del woofer de 8" para q son??


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2011)

xneox dijo:


> tengo la misma duuuuda sobre las maderas crusadas en el interior de la caja del woofer de 8" para q son??



Los planos (Superficies) grandes de madera o cualquier otro material, tienden a entrar en resonancia, como si estuvieran "Latiendo", la cruz de madera lo anula o por lo menos lo disminuye mucho.


----------



## luicho92 (Abr 18, 2011)

la caja de 4ºorden debe hacerse segun los parametros del parlante, no se puede adaptar cualqier medida para un parlante "x"... una bass reflex no es tan complicada a oido puede llegar a sintonizarce + o - de ultima una sellaada y ya


----------



## nicolas (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola chicos ahi les dejo un pdf con planos para cajas de home... espero les sirva... no me acuerdo de donde las saque...


----------



## fckland (Ago 16, 2011)

Gente tendrían algún plano para parlantes de 6'' o 6.5''? tengo 2 que son de auto (de los que tienen un tweeter en el medio ) pero no son ovalados, son redondos y parecen buenos.. y los quiero montar en una caja bass reflex, no pido un sonido muy grave porque no lo voy a conseguir, pero aunque sea para que no se escuche como cuando pisas una cucaracha..
Muchas gracias 
Saludos!

PD: buscando encontré esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/#post39924
en donde Juan Jose propone una buena caja Band-Pass para parlantes de 6'', pero no se si me serviría para mis parlantes por el tema de tener los tweeters adelante, lo que NO me importaría EN ABSOLUTO seria que se pierdan esos agudos molestos que tiene... asi que si es por eso no se hagan problema.
Que dicen?


----------

